# Picked Up A New Mower - SCAG SCF30



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

I feel like I've posted 10 mower upgrades on here thing to find the right one for my yard.

Last one was a very nice Commercial Snapper 48" ZT. What I've learned is that I just cannnot use a ZT on my yard without tearing it up. There's a slight slope and changes in grade/wavy areas. I think I'll make some good $$ on it at least!

I probably have 12k square feet all Bermuda.

Anyway, here's the new machine! Build quality is outstanding. It's definitely solid and cut quality is great! First cut I gave it a workout on my very thick Bermuda front lawn and did a HOC reset and bagged it. Also mulched the back at normal height.

Love the HOC adjustment, the controls, the mulch plug setup, etc.

If you have any questions on this mower let me know. Very impressed so far!


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Welcome to the Scag family. I'll be posting my 20hr review on my Cheetah 2 in the next few days.

What's the lowest you can get the deck on that thing?


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> Welcome to the Scag family. I'll be posting my 20hr review on my Cheetah 2 in the next few days.
> 
> What's the lowest you can get the deck on that thing?


Thanks! 1.5" I believe.


----------



## LandR (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks for sharing. I'm in the market as I just sold my 1600 Greensmaster and deciding between a walk behind or a stander. I have 44k soft of zoysia.

Is it a single or dual blade setup?


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

LandR said:


> Thanks for sharing. I'm in the market as I just sold my 1600 Greensmaster and deciding between a walk behind or a stander. I have 44k soft of zoysia.
> 
> Is it a single or dual blade setup?


It's a dual blade and a 30". Great mower, but 44k feet comes down to how much time you want to spend mowing.


----------



## BurtMacklinFBI (Jul 17, 2021)

It's funny cause this model keeps popping up on my social media feed the last few days haha. Everyone who has one loves it but say the weight is up there and with no front casters its not the easiest to menuver. Nice machine regardless, Good luck with it!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

BurtMacklinFBI said:


> It's funny cause this model keeps popping up on my social media feed the last few days haha. Everyone who has one loves it but say the weight is up there and with no front casters its not the easiest to menuver. Nice machine regardless, Good luck with it!


It's definitely heavy but I like that feeling compared to flimsy/cheap. Cut quality is second to none!


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Nice @Kustrud ! Looks like a well built machine. I love all the trees in the background. When I see pics like that it makes me want to pack up and move elsewhere. Trees are rare around these parts and I love trees.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Slim 1938 said:


> Nice @Kustrud ! Looks like a well built machine. I love all the trees in the background. When I see pics like that it makes me want to pack up and move elsewhere. Trees are rare around these parts and I love trees.


Thank you! Definitely enjoying our backyard!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

***Plz see my thread comparing this to the Ferris FW15 before buying the SCAG***


----------



## Saint Louisan (Jul 31, 2019)

It looks like it gives a good cut. Explain how the HOC adjustments, what's the range of adjustment?

I really appreciate the time savings of my current mower @33" but it doesn't bag. I really like bagging.

I've looked at the timemaster and turfmaster for replacing my mower but their engine displacement is a turn off. The fuel capacity on the timemaster is a huge negative.

Didn't know this one existed, looks really nice, congrats.


----------

